# Upper Case in Excel



## Gideon (Mar 3, 2005)

Can an entire column in an Excel worksheet be selected and all text be change to upper case in one hit?

Alternatively, can any text typed into that column be automatically changed into 'upper' as it is being typed?

Gid


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Couple of ways.

In a cell next to your first cell with data, input the following

=UPPER(A1)

this assumes that your data starts in cell A1 - just adjust to suit, then copy down. To remove the formula, highlight the new column, then right click, choose 'Copy' then 'Paste - Special' and paste 'Values'. You can then delete the original column.

Alternatively, assuming your data does not have any blank rows, you could run this code, as long as you highlight the first cell in your column with data

```
Sub changecase()
Do Until IsEmpty(ActiveCell)
    ActiveCell.Value = UCase(ActiveCell.Value)
    ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select
Loop
End Sub
```
To do this as you type, you would need to use Data Validation and the UPPER formula. I prefer to use the code, but that's just me. :smile:

HTH


----------



## Gideon (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Glas,

That did the trick.


----------

